
Why use an adblocker? - happybuy
https://www.magiclasso.co/insights/why-adblock/
======
bausshf
I really want to disable my adblocker, because I've seen some good and
relevant ads in the past, but then suddenly you come by a website that's full
of ads and you can't even figure out what's content and what's not, so you
just give up and that's why I use adblockers.

------
Sohcahtoa82
It's not even about ads, for me. I'm more concerned with malvertising.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvertising](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvertising)

